# SC5 choke tube



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

hey i have this little bugger and i was woundering if i can shoot steel with it? it is a full tube and im not sure who makes it. it is an extended tube and totaly black. or can i shoot steel with a regular remington full choke?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Best to contact the manufacturer if it doesn't specifically indicate for steel on the choke or the case it came in. Some you can, some you can't, some you can up to certain sizes, etc. etc.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

im not sure who makes it, it came from a box of tubes at work that didnt have any packaging and we dont cary that particular model anymore. if i got a picture of it would anyone be able to identify it?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

post it up


----------

